
Cryptocurrency portfolio tools: What’s available now and what’s coming next - zapnap
https://medium.com/zerosum-dot-org/following-the-fake-money-23dbadec26e4
======
submeta
Coinigy is not mentioned. An excellent competitor

~~~
zapnap
It actually is mentioned in the post towards the bottom, though it's not in
the main table. Coinigy is more of an all-in-one trading platform than it is a
strict portfolio tracker, but it does look nice from my quick look. Feel free
to fork the list and send a PR if you've spent some time with it and I'd be
happy to get it added.

